# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  холодное молоко

## Narayani d.d.

можно или нельзя предлагать\пить холодное молоко? делать с ним охлаждающие напитки? 
(с горячим всем давно все известно и о его пользе сто раз говорено, здесь об этом писать сто первый раз не нужно.)
но что насчет холодного? существует ли в Аюр-веде категорический запрет на его употребление? что происходит с организмом, если я в жару под 30 градусов предложу и выпью стакан холодного молока? 
то ли у меня сочетание дош такое, то ли просто состояние на данный момент... жарко, но ничем не хочу охладиться - ни йогуртом, ни мятным чаем, ни холодной водой... только холодного молока хочется, за баночку сей благодати родину продам (шютка)  :biggrin1:  с мужем прям война, стал грудью у холодильника и кричит, что Аюр-ведой не велено  :swoon: 
знатоки, разрешите наш спор пожалуйста, а то я мужа придушу  :lipsrsealed:  :vedma:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

Разве можно вставать между женой, мужем и холодильником?  :smilies: )
Лето - время повышенной питты. Если и в вашей конституции питты в избытке, то почему бы не выпить слегка охлажденного обезжиренного молока (лучше предварительно быстро вскипяченого с кардамоном). Йогурт не помогает, говорите? А сделайте ласси - напополам с водой плюс соль или сахар (по желанию).

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

о,я уже давно сдалась в неравной борьбе между любовью к холодному молоку и знаниями о пользе кипяченого.
может и правда дело в климате?потому как в Европе,снежной зимой вечером,или рано утро что может быть лучше горячего молока?
а в Индии,при жаре в 47 в тени,и с моей пита-конституцией только холодное и идет.ни йогурт,не ласси всякие..

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Возрадуйтесь, о Питты! Традиционая Аюрведа говорит что жарким сухим летом, при хорошем огне пищеварения, при доминирующей Питте можно принимать остуженное после кипячения молоко и желательно цельное жирное, а не обезжиренное. От приёма кисломолочных продуктов в любом виде, включая ласси, йогурт и т.д. летом лучше воздерживаться, из-за ушна-вирьи (согревающего воздействия) этих продуктов.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> о,я уже давно сдалась в неравной борьбе между любовью к холодному молоку и знаниями о пользе кипяченого.
> может и правда дело в климате?потому как в Европе,снежной зимой вечером,или рано утро что может быть лучше горячего молока?
> а в Индии,при жаре в 47 в тени,и с моей пита-конституцией только холодное и идет.ни йогурт,не ласси всякие..


помню, был в Варшане, очень жарко, очень.. а тут баба сидит, с кувшинчиком йогурта, и льдом. не устоял, заплатил - и он на моих глазах в лед добавил йогурта и, вращая меж ладоней палочку, всё это дело взбил. по вкусу - коровье. жара отступила мгновенно.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Возрадуйтесь, о Питты! Традиционая Аюрведа говорит что жарким сухим летом, при хорошем огне пищеварения, при доминирующей Питте можно принимать остуженное после кипячения молоко и желательно цельное жирное, а не обезжиренное. От приёма кисломолочных продуктов в любом виде, включая ласси, йогурт и т.д. летом лучше воздерживаться, из-за ушна-вирьи (согревающего воздействия) этих продуктов.


реально возрадовалась!!!Спасибо,Прабху!
а то меня все свекровь убеждала-что летом надо именно йогурт пить-что он охлаждает,и что они молоко летом не пьют,потому что согревает оно..вот такая ихняя аюрведа..
а еще при расстройстве желудка(у ребенка) она мне категорически советовала поить его йогуртом и давать зеленые яблоки.я еле отбилась,сказала,что лучше подержу ребенка на ГВ пару дней...
а на ночь велят мне готовить кичри из мунга и риса с куркумой и асафетидой,и как сварится,заливать все это молоком и давать ребенку.типо жутко полезно..
я пока не даю..в сомнениях...
и еще мне было сказано,что чапати с гхи и гуром ни за что нельзя сочетать с молоком.гур с молоком низзя.прямо ужас как низзя.
правда оно? :doom:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> помню, был в Варшане, очень жарко, очень.. а тут баба сидит, с кувшинчиком йогурта, и льдом. не устоял, заплатил - и он на моих глазах в лед добавил йогурта и, вращая меж ладоней палочку, всё это дело взбил. по вкусу - коровье. жара отступила мгновенно.


ой,я такое что-то в Двараке когда была-пила.жарко было-помню,но вот охладило ли меня -не очень помню,но вкусно было.
мне сказали,что они как-то особенно этот йогурт делают.я не уточнила-как.сладкий был напиток.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Огромное спасибо всем кто ответил  :namaste: 




> остуженное после кипячения молоко


а его обязательно кипятить? и почему?

Прабху, порекомендуйте пожалуйста что-нибудь почитать по аюрведе? чтобы вот с такими глупыми вопросами каждый раз на форум не бегать  :smilies:

----------


## Анатоль

> можно или нельзя предлагать\пить холодное молоко? делать с ним охлаждающие напитки? 
> .................
> знатоки, разрешите наш спор пожалуйста, а то я мужа придушу


Я не сторонник измерения микронами например радиуса земли ))))))))))))))), - утрировано!!! Или лечения рака чудодейственными таблетками ))))))))))))))).
В градусах разрушать свой и окружающих мозг на тему нужной температуры молока для и для........ не совсем правильно.
Согласно китайской философии и медицине, в теле человека есть орган с названием - тройной обогреватель.
Принцип работы его таков, если у человека достаточно праны, он сам включится и отрегулирцет температуру тела до комфортной по отношению... в данном случае к непонятной температуре молока )))))))))).

Было бы интересно увидеть коментарий на этот феномен местных аюрведистов таблеточников )).

----------


## Ольга Ч.

У меня холодное молоко вызывает жажду...после него воды пить хоцца
У вас не так?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

немного жажда действительно есть - я тогда пару глотков воды сделаю. но никто и не говорит, что молоко - лучший утолитель жажды. против жажды самое лучшее - это чистая прохладная вода. "Я - вкус воды", помните?  :mig: 
в данном случае меня не жажда мучала, а перегрев организма и недостаток вкуса именно холодного молока. обожаю его с детства... больше 20 лет фанатично следовала "указанию Аюрведы пить только ГОРЯЧЕЕ молоко"... как будто вот есть такая книжка написаная САМИМ Шри Дханвантари и там РУССКИМ языком написано: за питьё молока из холодильника - расстрел на месте". вчера психанула и сказала хватит мне мозги компостировать  :biggrin1:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

просто вчера у мужа истерика случилась по поводу того, что я собралась Кришне холодное молоко предлагать... там такие крики были... и что индусы даже в жару пьют горячее молоко, и что он Богу холодное молоко предлагать не будет, сама предлагай (интересно, а что с Богом случится от холодного молока? )... и шоб потом не жаловась что горло болит...
а я помню, что где-то читала, что холодное молоко - это не смертельно  :smilies:  вот и решила во всем разобраться наконец-то  :smilies:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

не надо тут про мужа так. вам что, хочется, чтобы кто-нить над ним смеялся или осуждал его? вам же ещё жарче будет  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> не надо тут про мужа так.


 как ТАК? что вашей мужской солидарности в этот раз не нравится? или я вам где-то написала, что мы с мужем нуждаемся в консультациях семейного психологола в вашем лице?  :smilies:  или у вас есть основания думать что у моего мужа отсутствует чувство юмора?  :smilies: 
лучше со мной ТУТ не надо ТАК  :smilies:  дорогой прабху, пишите по теме топика, если хочется кого-то повоспитывать - начните с себя.
зы
 за своего любимого мужа я любому глотку перегрызу. очень смиренно и преданно  :biggrin1:  :vedma:  :namaste:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

вот и хорошо. 

по теме топика - хорошо в молоко добавлять розовые лепестки, охлаждает.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо.
и простите за резкость, что-то меня понесло...  :dandavat:  :buket:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

да всё хорошо. это жара просто.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> да всё хорошо. это жара просто.


  :stena: 
спасибо, теперь буду знать на что валить  :biggrin1:

----------


## маришка

Я тоже в  каких-то аюрведических книжках читала что холодное молоко летом очень полезно,а некоторым питтам даже почти постоянно можно употреблять.Насчёт кипячения-так магазинное же перед фасовкой стерилизуют нагреванием-это уже кипячение.У меня кстати,вопрос:надо ли детей заставлять именно горячее молоко пить?А то моих еле уговорить можно на теплое,в любое время года.Ужас как холодное молоко любят,особенно старшая-ей 9 лет.

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

> Возрадуйтесь, о Питты! Традиционая Аюрведа говорит что жарким сухим летом, при хорошем огне пищеварения, при доминирующей Питте можно принимать остуженное после кипячения молоко и желательно цельное жирное, а не обезжиренное. От приёма кисломолочных продуктов в любом виде, включая ласси, йогурт и т.д. летом лучше воздерживаться, из-за ушна-вирьи (согревающего воздействия) этих продуктов.


У нас тоже какая-то другая Аюрведа, всегда воздерживались от йогурта и ласси в холодную погоду, зима, осень, а летом старались это готовить.... Пока не уложилась Ваша информация, я в недоумении  :doom:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> а его обязательно кипятить? и почему? Прабху, порекомендуйте пожалуйста что-нибудь почитать по аюрведе? чтобы вот с такими глупыми вопросами каждый раз на форум не бегать


Кипятить обязательно. Парное молоко лёгкое и приводит доши в равновесие. Остывшее после дойки молоко становится тяжёлым для усвоения и приводит все три доши в избыток. Горячее, правильно приготовленное молоко, подобно парному. Остывшее после кипячения молоко успокаивает Питту. 

Читайте Аюрведа-шастры  :pandit:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> У нас тоже какая-то другая Аюрведа, всегда воздерживались от йогурта и ласси в холодную погоду, зима, осень, а летом старались это готовить.... Пока не уложилась Ваша информация, я в недоумении


Аюрведа одна и нет другой Аюрведы. 

Аюрведа-шастры про дадхи (_дахи_ на хинди, кисломолочку в целом) говорят следующее (кликаем на картинки для увеличения):

Аштанга Хридайам, Сутрастхана, глава пятая:



Чарака Самхита, Сутрастхана, глава двадцать седьмая:



Обратите внимание на сезоны, в которые не рекомендуется принимать кисломолочные. Также и на то, что они горячие по природе. Надеюсь, что шастры развеяли ваши сомнения. Можно ещё из Сушрута Самхиты и Бхавапракаша Самхиты сфотографировать, но там всё то же самое. 

Простите, что не перевёл. Некогда немного.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

в принципе логично-насчет кисломолочки.я помню,когда у меня был кашель сильный,то бабушка делала мне компресс из творога на грудь-и кашель проходил.значит согревает он.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо, прабху джи, если можно - еще пару вопросов:

"Говардхандхари дас
 Остывшее после дойки молоко становится тяжёлым для усвоения и приводит все три доши в избыток. "
- а если это то, что мне нужно? у меня в последнее время такое чувство, что мои доши живут собственной жизнью и постоянно борются за первенство  :biggrin1:   мне то холодно, то жарко, то лень такая накатывает, что пошевельнутся сложно, то столько энергии прёт, что готова горы свернуть, а потом обратно развернуть. просто молочко из холодильничка как-то успокаивает это буйство природы.

"Читайте Аюрведа-шастры  :pandit: "
 - так дайте ссылочку  :dandavat:  , второй раз прошу!!!  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :buket: 

спасибо, что терпеливо отвечаете и все доходчиво объясняете  :namaste: 

а еще вопросик: не подскажете, где в инете можно точно свою конституцию определить по дошам? а то я сколько раз не пробовала - там такие вопросы попадаются, что я не могу на них однозначно ответить. спасибо.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

а я вот никак кипяченое не могу,просто горячее-да,или топленое.а с кипячрного у меня рвотный рефлекс-нас в садике им поили силком.так что я не кипятю :sed:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а я вот никак кипяченое не могу,просто горячее-да,или топленое.а с кипячрного у меня рвотный рефлекс-нас в садике им поили силком.так что я не кипятю


горячее ПРАВИЛЬНО кипяченное молоко - это просто нектар!  :smilies:  с коричневым сахаром, шафраном... или с масалой из кардамона, перца, корицы... или другие специи - кому что нравится... или без ничего, просто горячее...

в детсаду или в школе - оно действительно рвотное, я не знаю как над ним надо было поиздеваться, чтобы оно было такое противное на вкус, его мало кто любил... но вот дома приготовленное и предложенное с любовью - совсем другое дело  :good: 

надо чтобы молоко три раза хорошо поднялось и потом перелить его 7 раз. тогда вкусняшка!  :smilies:

----------


## Анатоль

> у меня в последнее время такое чувство, что мои доши живут собственной жизнью и постоянно борются за первенство   мне то холодно, то жарко, то лень такая накатывает, что пошевельнутся сложно, то столько энергии прёт, что готова горы свернуть, а потом обратно развернуть. просто молочко из холодильничка как-то успокаивает это буйство природы.


Аюрведа это вторичное, дана для маловероятной корректировки отклонений у йогов.
В 99,9% она абсолютно не нужна и крайне вредна как уводящая в сторону от сути если ей тупить с утра до вечера, особенно за деньги - эквивалент золота в век кали.
Достаточно знания о Боге и целиблата.
Избыточное количество праны в организме адаптирует любое по температуре молоко и полностью усвоит его без последствий и болезней.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> ...а если это то, что мне нужно? у меня в последнее время такое чувство, что мои доши живут собственной жизнью и постоянно борются за первенство   мне то холодно, то жарко, то лень такая накатывает, что пошевельнутся сложно, то столько энергии прёт, что готова горы свернуть, а потом обратно развернуть. просто молочко из холодильничка как-то успокаивает это буйство... 
> 
> ...а еще вопросик: не подскажете, где в инете можно точно свою конституцию определить по дошам? а то я сколько раз не пробовала - там такие вопросы попадаются, что я не могу на них однозначно ответить. спасибо.





> Аюрведа это вторичное, дана для маловероятной корректировки отклонений у йогов.
> В 99,9% она абсолютно не нужна и крайне вредна как уводящая в сторону от сути если ей тупить с утра до вечера, особенно за деньги - эквивалент золота в век кали.
> Достаточно знания о Боге и целиблата.
> Избыточное количество праны в организме адаптирует любое по температуре молоко и полностью усвоит его без последствий и болезней.


*Анатолий*, да вы почитайте, что понаписали. Ваш ответ - это ответ зомби! Может, по вашему, еще и шастры переписать с вашей "избыточной праной"??!!

*Narayani d.d.*, молочко из холодильника - нездоровое питание, а если вам что-то кажется или чувствуется или еще как, то какой смысл спрашивать советов у Аюрведа-шастр, если вы им не собираетесь следовать??!!

Ссылки на Аштанга Хридаям в санскритском оригинале уже не раз давались в этом разделе...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На самом деле дискуссия о том, можно ли заливать в дорогой автомобиль низкокачественный бензин. Можно, конечно, просто работать будет хуже и износ будет больше. Но ездить будет. Но если все таки заливать согласно инструкции, то результат лучше.

----------


## Анатоль

> *Анатолий*, да вы почитайте, что понаписали. молочко из холодильника - нездоровое питание


Возможно ваша ошибка то что вы литра три за раз залпом на бегу выпиваете )).

В жару ЛЕТОМ нормальное явление, беру и пью небольшими глотками молоко именно из холодильника. Кстати в холодильнике есть регулировка температуры, если не надо трупы замораживать, то вполне экономичный режим получается на охлаждение - покрутите на досуге )).
Смакуя и абсорбируя и молоко и необходимую в данном случае прохладу - чесслово незаменимая АМБРОЗИЯ.
Было бы побольше времени, конечно аккумулировал летом тепло, чтобы зимой в трусах по улице ходить ), но мирской суетный образ жизни заставляет придерживаться экспресс позиции для быстрой гибкой адаптации к окружающему.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> У меня холодное молоко вызывает жажду...после него воды пить хоцца
> У вас не так?


а у меня холодное молоко утоляет жажду лучше воды...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> На самом деле дискуссия о том, можно ли заливать в дорогой автомобиль низкокачественный бензин. Можно, конечно, просто работать будет хуже и износ будет больше. Но ездить будет. Но если все таки заливать согласно инструкции, то результат лучше.


не могу согласиться с вашей аллегорией. молоко назвать бензином ? это не корректно. алкоголь - да. но не молоко. оно остается благостью в чистом виде, как бы кто фанатично не упирался в рекомендации. рекомендации - всего лишь рекомендации.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

to Анатоль

очень даже с вами согласна. не подскажете, где праны набрать? а то она то есть, то её нэт  :neznai:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Шрила Прабхупада 1 апреля 1972 года в Лондоне говорит:




> _Milk, here they take cold milk, and they (makes sounds of glug-glug-glug drinking). No. Milk should be hot_


Тут (прим. переводчика - на Западе) они пьют холодное молоко... (изображает звук питья). Нет. Молоко должно быть горячим.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Молоко должно быть горячим


ничего нового, это и так известно. см первый пост, я просила сто первый раз о пользе горячего молока не писать. речь шла о стакане холодного молока в жару. как о периодическом явлении, не постоянном.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> речь шла о стакане холодного молока в жару. как о периодическом явлении, не постоянном.


    ... Да запросто, можно даже со льдом... Какая беда здесь, не пойму... Ну, разве только шанс ангину заработать... Ну, так надо маленькими глотками...

----------


## Джива

в Индии антисанитария жуткая, коровы жуют мусор и пьют из канализации - в итоге они прибежище и фильтр ряда инфекций, парное молоко в индии выпить отважится только теленок...
поэтому кипячение упоминается как обязательное...
в России все иначе, пакетированное уже стерильно, два раза кипятить глупо, если надо - нагрей до скольки требуется и предлагай Кришне

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> в России все иначе, пакетированное уже стерильно


Не стерильное. Стерильное бы не прокисало. Кто-то там все равно живет. Другое дело что этот, а чаще ЭТИ _кто-то_ более-менее безопасны.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> можно или нельзя предлагать\пить холодное молоко? делать с ним охлаждающие напитки? 
> (с горячим всем давно все известно и о его пользе сто раз говорено, здесь об этом писать сто первый раз не нужно.)
> но что насчет холодного? существует ли в Аюр-веде категорический запрет на его употребление? что происходит с организмом, если я в жару под 30 градусов предложу и выпью стакан холодного молока? 
> то ли у меня сочетание дош такое, то ли просто состояние на данный момент... жарко, но ничем не хочу охладиться - ни йогуртом, ни мятным чаем, ни холодной водой... только холодного молока хочется, за баночку сей благодати родину продам (шютка)  с мужем прям война, стал грудью у холодильника и кричит, что Аюр-ведой не велено 
> знатоки, разрешите наш спор пожалуйста, а то я мужа придушу


Вспомнил, что в Индии очень любил покупать Бадам-милк, охлажденное молоко с орехами. Очень вкусно! Уж не знаю аюрведический это продукт или нет, но в жару помогает.

Еще вспомнил старый фильм про Рамануджу. Там Рамануджа запивал молоком обед (в который входили бобовые). Сестра даже над ним подшучивала по этому поводу.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> реально возрадовалась!!!Спасибо,Прабху!
> а то меня все свекровь убеждала-что летом надо именно йогурт пить-что он охлаждает,и что они молоко летом не пьют,потому что согревает оно..вот такая ихняя аюрведа..
> а еще при расстройстве желудка(у ребенка) она мне категорически советовала поить его йогуртом и давать зеленые яблоки.я еле отбилась,сказала,что лучше подержу ребенка на ГВ пару дней...
> а на ночь велят мне готовить кичри из мунга и риса с куркумой и асафетидой,и как сварится,заливать все это молоком и давать ребенку.типо жутко полезно..
> я пока не даю..в сомнениях...
> и еще мне было сказано,что чапати с гхи и гуром ни за что нельзя сочетать с молоком.гур с молоком низзя.прямо ужас как низзя.
> правда оно?


Кислый вкус всегда согревает и увеличивает питту. В бенгалии при поносе и рвоте (в общем несварении) советуют чиду (йогурт и давленый рис), это крепит и восстанавливает после потерь. 

Я пятью руками за ГВ! Идеальная пища.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> немного жажда действительно есть - я тогда пару глотков воды сделаю. но никто и не говорит, что молоко - лучший утолитель жажды. против жажды самое лучшее - это чистая прохладная вода. "Я - вкус воды", помните? 
> в данном случае меня не жажда мучала, а перегрев организма и недостаток вкуса именно холодного молока. обожаю его с детства... больше 20 лет фанатично следовала "указанию Аюрведы пить только ГОРЯЧЕЕ молоко"... как будто вот есть такая книжка написаная САМИМ Шри Дханвантари и там РУССКИМ языком написано: за питьё молока из холодильника - расстрел на месте". вчера психанула и сказала хватит мне мозги компостировать


Из холодильника Samsung или LG. А если нано-технологии? Можно?  :blink:

----------


## Митрий

> Аюрведа одна и нет другой Аюрведы. 
> 
> Аюрведа-шастры про дадхи (_дахи_ на хинди, кисломолочку в целом) говорят следующее (кликаем на картинки для увеличения):
> 
> Аштанга Хридайам, Сутрастхана, глава пятая:
> 
> Вложение 5178
> 
> Чарака Самхита, Сутрастхана, глава двадцать седьмая:
> ...


Тогда хотя бы подскажите, как правильнее: "Обезжиренный, замечательно лечит заболевания 12-перстной кишки" или "дадхи лучше употреблять обезжиренным"? 

Кстати, слово дадхи здесь не творог (слово curd иногда переводят и как "творог"), а именно йогурт, простокваша и др. кисломолочные напитки, насколько я понимаю. А например, ряженка, вроде, не кислая - так что к ней это не относится?

Еще интересно, что здесь не рекомендуется нагревать йогурт и пр., но рекомендуется есть его не один, а с супом из маша и т.д. Холодным супом или горячим?

А сметану у нас часто нагревают (в сабджи и др. блюдах)... Она относится к дадхи?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Аюрведа одна и нет другой Аюрведы. 
> 
> Аюрведа-шастры про дадхи (_дахи_ на хинди, кисломолочку в целом) говорят следующее (кликаем на картинки для увеличения):
> 
> Аштанга Хридайам, Сутрастхана, глава пятая:
> 
> Вложение 5178
> 
> Чарака Самхита, Сутрастхана, глава двадцать седьмая:
> ...



Проблема ещё в том, что в Индии  и России климат разный и климатические сезоны есессно плохо совпадают

----------


## Митрий

C этим как раз проще, на мой взгляд. Кисломолочные продукты в "Аштанга-Хридайям-самхите" не рекомендуются весной, летом и осенью. Их весну и осень в средней полосе России назвали бы очень жарким летом, а их лето назвали бы страшной жарой. Поэтому можно предположить, что в России помягче с этим запретом. 
А вот вопрос насчет того, вредна ли сметана при нагревании, и прочие вопросы актуальны.

----------

